# whats a good shampoo for a red toy



## Pipikuma (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey everyone, I recently got a red toy poodle...just wondering what is a good shampoo to help keep her color? Thanks!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Red on red if you want to accentuate the color. I personally don't use it because I show my standard and judges are a bit critical of her normal red color -- which is a medium red. Many still only want to see newsprint poodles (black or white). So, I do as little as I can to attract attention to her red. Of course, I love it personally


----------



## Pipikuma (Oct 30, 2012)

Marcoislandmom said:


> Red on red if you want to accentuate the color. I personally don't use it because I show my standard and judges are a bit critical of her normal red color -- which is a medium red. Many still only want to see newsprint poodles (black or white). So, I do as little as I can to attract attention to her red. Of course, I love it personally


Thanks! I will give that a try. By the way, her color is beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I was going to say red on red as well. However, it will not prevent fading, only highlight what she has.


----------



## iuhippiechick (Jun 9, 2012)

Great question Pipikuma! We have a red Klein...I've been so concerned about shampoos that won't dry out her skin, I hadn't even thought about finding a product to accent her beautiful red color! For those who have used the "red on red"...what conditioner do you recommend?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

iuhippiechick said:


> Great question Pipikuma! We have a red Klein...I've been so concerned about shampoos that won't dry out her skin, I hadn't even thought about finding a product to accent her beautiful red color! For those who have used the "red on red"...what conditioner do you recommend?


 After you Bathe, also by Chris Christensen. It seals the coat shaft without weighing the coat down. If I don't want a heavy conditioner that is what I reach for.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Genetics- that is the most important. Otherwise everyone has a different shampoo that they love best & depends on coat type as well. 1st do you like scent or no scent? If no scent then my favorites are The Groomers Secret or Eric Salas line. I use both these on my grooming competition Poodles. If you like scent then what type of scent? Floral, citrus, fruity, perfume etc.... I personally like Quadruped Protein Shampoo & the All in One, also like Nootie shampoo the Cherry Blossom, & Lime are my favorites but all 4 they sell I lilke the scent on. For a non descript scent then I like Show Season- many like the Clean shampoo, for my shop I use the Pro-Tek 3 & the Soothe & have tried the 84-1, System, White shampoo etc... High end perfume type smell the Isle of Dog I have used but didn't like all their scents & some people/groomers like the Les Pooch (very scenty here). I am not a favorite of fruit smells so I don't have a recommend there.

I always use a good conditioner so I bathe weekly without drying. I use the Eric Salas on my own Poodles, the Quadruped Texturizer, Show Season Result Rinse & the Groomers Secret. These are my favorites. 

I don't bother with color enhancing shampoos because I have yet to find they enhance anything. I have CC Black on Black & it does NOTHING- I can even use it on the white parts of my black dog with nothing happening so don't even bother with these types of shampoos. Genetics will either keep your dog red or genetics will fade your dog out.


----------



## Pipikuma (Oct 30, 2012)

3dogs said:


> Genetics- that is the most important. Otherwise everyone has a different shampoo that they love best & depends on coat type as well. 1st do you like scent or no scent? If no scent then my favorites are The Groomers Secret or Eric Salas line. I use both these on my grooming competition Poodles. If you like scent then what type of scent? Floral, citrus, fruity, perfume etc.... I personally like Quadruped Protein Shampoo & the All in One, also like Nootie shampoo the Cherry Blossom, & Lime are my favorites but all 4 they sell I lilke the scent on. For a non descript scent then I like Show Season- many like the Clean shampoo, for my shop I use the Pro-Tek 3 & the Soothe & have tried the 84-1, System, White shampoo etc... High end perfume type smell the Isle of Dog I have used but didn't like all their scents & some people/groomers like the Les Pooch (very scenty here). I am not a favorite of fruit smells so I don't have a recommend there.
> 
> I always use a good conditioner so I bathe weekly without drying. I use the Eric Salas on my own Poodles, the Quadruped Texturizer, Show Season Result Rinse & the Groomers Secret. These are my favorites.
> 
> I don't bother with color enhancing shampoos because I have yet to find they enhance anything. I have CC Black on Black & it does NOTHING- I can even use it on the white parts of my black dog with nothing happening so don't even bother with these types of shampoos. Genetics will either keep your dog red or genetics will fade your dog out.


how is the nooties conditioner? Are they good enough to be used weekly without drying?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry, just getting back to using a computer. I have not tried the Nootie conditioner since each shampoo scent has a matching conditioner scent. I like some scent but it is either the shampoo that will be scented & my conditioner unscented or reverse that & the shampoo will not have scent & my conditioner will but I don't buy a conditioner for every shampoo scent. I think that any good conditioner is ok to use weekly after you bathe. Just make sure you read to see if it is a leave in or wash out. Also, many people never use conditioner. Again depending on the conditioner it can soften a coat & so you have to know what type of coat your dog has. I use conditioner on both my Poodles, my Spoo actually gets 2 helpings, 1 before bath & 1 after the shampoo & it get's left in but he has a plush coat.


----------

